# Quick n'EZ Holiday Salad



## Jakki77 (Dec 20, 2003)

1 can whole berry cranberry sauce
1 can mandarin oranges, drained
Mix together, and top with 1/2 to 1 cup
chopped walnuts


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 20, 2003)

Jakki77 - Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  That sounds like a great cranberry salad - puts a new twist on the one I make with your mandarin oranges.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------

